# Happy Birthday BethZaring!



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Beth!

We are thinking about you!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2011)

Happiest of birthdays, Beth!  Sure hope things are going better for you.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 30, 2011)

Hope things are looking a little better, Beth.


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2011)

Best wishes today Beth. I'm wishing a better year ahead of you this year.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 30, 2011)

Dear Beth, hoping you have a very Happy Birthday.
Today,
hugs
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Beth.  I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you! I did have a wonderful day.....went to the neighbors for dinner...will write more tomorrow.....after I sleep off some celebratory beverages


----------



## pacanis (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy B-Day, Beth.

Hey, you're here! lol
Happy Birthday.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2011)

happy birthday, beth.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy b-lated birthday, Beth. I imagine this one was tough, great to have friends with whom to celebrate it. Hope this year is one filled with unexpected blessings.


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hope you had a great birthday, Sorry I am Late.

Josie


----------



## licia (Oct 31, 2011)

Beth, I think I wished you a great one on Facebook, but if I missed, I hope your day was a great one.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Licia, yes, it was a great day.  It was the big 6-oh you know.  Just knowing the neighbors were hosting a small party for me made it easier for me to get through the day.

And friends are indeed what is making my grief journey as good as it gets.  They really keep an eye on me, because my thinking is still quite irrational.  I am still capable of making mistakes.  Like the time I "forgot" I had a diesel farm tractor and therefore had diesel fuel in some gas cans.  One lesson I have learned is it is a very bad (expensive) idea to put diesel fuel in a gasoline motor.  My biggest stress this summer was not being able to start my main riding lawn mower.  I have just purchased a new zero turn riding lawn mower to hopefully solve that problem.  Another issue I just faced was not understanding my limitations.  My sister asked me to be at her home in Bryn Mawr PA after she returned home following brain surgery to fix an aneurysm.  She was supposed to have severe weight lifting weight restrictions.  The blood thinners used during the surgery caused more bleeding at a recent stroke site, and she ended up going to a stroke rehab center instead of coming home.  The stress of the drive and watching my sisters' condition decline after the surgery, in retrospect, was too much for me.

I have many friends and family looking after me, a beautiful house and grounds to take care of and recover in, and lots of firewood in the shed.  I am very grateful.

Where's Andy M?  Did he get snowed in?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry I missed the day but I have been powerless since Sunday.

Happy Birthday, Beth!


----------



## mrs.mom (Nov 1, 2011)

Happy birthday, Beth


----------

